# Fogger hide for all tortoises?



## method89 (Jun 29, 2020)

In Chris Leone's Egyptian tortoise enclosure video he builds a "fogger hide". I'm wondering if this setup would be good for all tortoises? If not, why?


----------



## BlueW1ng7 (Aug 2, 2020)

.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 2, 2020)

I've said this a lot in the past. And it's still true....
There are many complicated ways of raising humidity for a tortoise.
Many ways to spend money and add grief.
Or, you can just modify your enclosure into a closed chamber.
I wouldn't waste my time or money on a humidifier


----------



## SKOLsuper (Nov 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've said this a lot in the past. And it's still true....
> There are many complicated ways of raising humidity for a tortoise.
> Many ways to spend money and add grief.
> Or, you can just modify your enclosure into a closed chamber.
> I wouldn't waste my time or money on a humidifier


U got to do what u have to do when ur in the uk


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2020)

SKOLsuper said:


> U got to do what u have to do when ur in the uk


It doesn't matter where in the world you are. A closed chamber makes maintaining heat and humidity easy anywhere in the world. And humidifiers shouldn't be used anywhere in the world.


----------



## Javk (Nov 29, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've said this a lot in the past. And it's still true....
> There are many complicated ways of raising humidity for a tortoise.
> Many ways to spend money and add grief.
> Or, you can just modify your enclosure into a closed chamber.
> I wouldn't waste my time or money on a humidifier


I agree. These gadgets are mainly marketing ploys used to earn more money for companies. They are much more expensive to maintain than simply spraying down your enclosure and the tortoise does not necessarily "enjoy" it more.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 29, 2020)

There is a fundamental difference between the gaseous state of water (water vapour) and fog (droplets of liquid water floating in air) Water vapour content in a volume of air is measured by humidity, Fog is not a measure of humidity except that it usually only occurs near 100% humidity, using a humidifier or fogger in the torts shelter means that the tort is inhaling small droplets of liquid water that can introduce excess moisture, bacteria and other contaminants into the lungs, unlike water vapour that is inhaled and exhaled normally. The fogger only increases humidity in the shelter by virtue of its direct evaporation into the air, and by settling on surfaces and then evaporating off of them, so its just as simple to add water to the substrate and avoid your tort aspirating small amounts of liquid water.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, a fogger could be dangerous, especially if you don't use RO or distilled water. I wouldn't recommend one


----------



## SKOLsuper (Jan 3, 2021)

method89 said:


> In Chris Leone's Egyptian tortoise enclosure video he builds a "fogger hide". I'm wondering if this setup would be good for all tortoises? If not, why?


Love just like mine and my tortoise is Beautiful lovely shell


----------



## ShirleyTX (Jan 16, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've said this a lot in the past. And it's still true....
> There are many complicated ways of raising humidity for a tortoise.
> Many ways to spend money and add grief.
> Or, you can just modify your enclosure into a closed chamber.
> I wouldn't waste my time or money on a humidifier



What Chris created was a humid hide using an aquarium fogger that costs about $15 plus a plastic box or piece of plexi. I don't think this is necessarily good for all tortoises as many need higher humdity all the time. For the Egyptian tortoise who moves between microclimates all day (native to coastal region), it allows the tort to choose the microclimate themselves. The little fogger area is VERY high humidity, like the morning fog from the ocean. Then of course you mist most of the rest of the enclosure sufficient to moisten the lower layer of substrate while the top layer dries out.


----------



## Quixx66 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> It doesn't matter where in the world you are. A closed chamber makes maintaining heat and humidity easy anywhere in the world. And humidifiers shouldn't be used anywhere in the world.


Do you have any brands of enclosures to check out? Right now, I’m just keeping the coir damp. I probably can’t afford an enclosure as I’m saving money to move into my own place again.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2021)

Quixx66 said:


> Do you have any brands of enclosures to check out? Right now, I’m just keeping the coir damp. I probably can’t afford an enclosure as I’m saving money to move into my own place again.


You can make your own, buy one from @Markw84 or order one from Animal Plastics and wait 6-8 months for it.


----------



## Quixx66 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> You can make your own, buy one from @Markw84 or order one from Animal Plastics and wait 6-8 months for it.


Thank you.


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 22, 2021)

I hooked up a mister to my night box which is powered by the smart sprinkler controller I have for the lawn. 

I spent less than $20 

It mists about for 30 seconds every 5 hours


----------



## SKOLsuper (Mar 22, 2021)

Wolfen said:


> I hooked up a mister to my night box which is powered by the smart sprinkler controller I have for the lawn.
> 
> I spent less than $20
> 
> It mists about for 30 seconds every 5 hours


Yes mine goes of every 30 min and he  It


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 22, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> Yes mine goes of every 30 min and he ❤ It


Where does all that water drains to? 

Mine just evaporate


----------



## SKOLsuper (Mar 22, 2021)

Wolfen said:


> Where does all that water drains to?
> 
> Mine just evaporate


Mine to


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 23, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> Mine to


How many seconds per cycle? 

I get standing water so I have to drain it once a day


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 25, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> Mine to


Also is your heater on the floor?


----------



## SKOLsuper (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes it is


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 27, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> Yes it is


What kinda heater?


----------



## SKOLsuper (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a large uvb uva visible light and infrared heat energy lamp I also have a Large Strip light 4ft long D3 and uvb small blow heat only comes on if it gets to cold it’s on I thermostat thanks


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 2, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> I have a large uvb uva visible light and infrared heat energy lamp I also have a Large Strip light 4ft long D3 and uvb small blow heat only comes on if it gets to cold it’s on I thermostat thanks


Is that a MVB bulb with the heat, light and uvb in one? They used to be popular but have been found to dry and damage shells so T5 HO tubes for uvb, with flood bulbs for basking are mostly recommended now. CHEs on thermostats for additional and night heat are also used.

What heater have you got on the floor?


----------



## SKOLsuper (Apr 2, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Is that a MVB bulb with the heat, light and uvb in one? They used to be popular but have been found to dry and damage shells so T5 HO tubes for uvb, with flood bulbs for basking are mostly recommended now. CHEs on thermostats for additional and night heat are also used.
> 
> What heater have you got on the floor?


Hi these are the bulbs I have


----------



## SKOLsuper (Apr 2, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> Hi these are the bulbs I have



I’m not sure how to up load pictures to you x


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 3, 2021)

SKOLsuper said:


> I’m not sure how to up load pictures to you x


You can upload pictures to a image hosting site like imgur.com and link them here


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 3, 2021)

Wolfen said:


> You can upload pictures to a image hosting site like imgur.com and link them here



you can upload images directly to this forum, just hit the attachment button. No need for hosting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> you can upload images directly to this forum, just hit the attachment button. No need for hosting.


Plus, with hosting you eventually run the risk of losing the pictures like what happened with Tom's care sheet thread.


----------



## Cornfieldwerewolves (Apr 22, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> There is a fundamental difference between the gaseous state of water (water vapour) and fog (droplets of liquid water floating in air) Water vapour content in a volume of air is measured by humidity, Fog is not a measure of humidity except that it usually only occurs near 100% humidity, using a humidifier or fogger in the torts shelter means that the tort is inhaling small droplets of liquid water that can introduce excess moisture, bacteria and other contaminants into the lungs, unlike water vapour that is inhaled and exhaled normally. The fogger only increases humidity in the shelter by virtue of its direct evaporation into the air, and by settling on surfaces and then evaporating off of them, so its just as simple to add water to the substrate and avoid your tort aspirating small amounts of liquid water.



YEAH SCIENCE


----------



## wellington (Apr 22, 2021)

From what I have ever noticed on this forum, a humid hide is not enough for most species if not all for preventing pyramiding.


----------



## Thundersnow (Jul 30, 2021)

I have my tank covered with foil. I am home 90% of the time so I can spray. I find that spraying only gives me approx 70-75% humidity. When I use my fogger I get 95-90% humidity. Also when the fogger is on my Indian Star tort. Is way more active. When I turn off the fogger he doesn’t move around much. He loves that fogger. He eats plenty more when it’s on too.


----------

